# Finding Prescription Medication



## Susanmarie44 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello,

I am a retired US expat currently living in France and spending time in Thailand. I take an oral glaucoma medication that is currently not being produced in Canada, where I have ordered it for years. The cost of the drug in the US has recently increased to $700/100 tablets. This medication is my only option other than surgery. I have read that it is available in China, and I am trying to find a place in Hong Kong to ask if it is sold there. Can anyone tell me the name of a good hospital or pharmacy I can call to ask? I'll need to communicate in English. Thanks for any information.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Susanmarie44 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a retired US expat currently living in France and spending time in Thailand. I take an oral glaucoma medication that is currently not being produced in Canada, where I have ordered it for years. The cost of the drug in the US has recently increased to $700/100 tablets. This medication is my only option other than surgery. I have read that it is available in China, and I am trying to find a place in Hong Kong to ask if it is sold there. Can anyone tell me the name of a good hospital or pharmacy I can call to ask? I'll need to communicate in English. Thanks for any information.


First thing is to see whether your oral glaucoma medication is register with the Hong Kong Department of Health. If it is not registered, then it would not be available at any Hong Kong pharmacy.

https://www.drugoffice.gov.hk/eps/do/en/consumer/search_drug_database.html

There are two big pharmacy chains in Hong Kong - Mannings and Watsons. You can use the link below to find a branch near you. Please note not all branches have a pharmacist at all times.

mannings

StoreFinder | Watsons Hong Kong

Your oral glaucoma medication may be class as a prescription medication in Hong Kong, so you may need to see a doctor in Hong Kong before being able to purchase your medication in the pharmacy. The local pharmacist will be able to tell you.

Communication in English should not be a big problem as many Hong Kong pharmacists were trained in Commonwealth countries and the US. If you are unsure, go to pharmacies in locations with lots of expats - for example, Central district (Hong Kong Island), Discovery Bay and the Airport.


----------



## Susanmarie44 (Jul 26, 2015)

HKG3,

I checked the database, and my medication is not listed, only an alternate that I have been unable to use due to side effects. You saved me much time, and I appreciate the information. Thanks a lot.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Susanmarie44 said:


> HKG3,
> 
> I checked the database, and my medication is not listed, only an alternate that I have been unable to use due to side effects. You saved me much time, and I appreciate the information. Thanks a lot.


You may also want to try the database for Macau.

Information of Medicines Existing in The Market of R.A.E.M 

http://www.ssm.gov.mo/Portal/

then go to Departamento dos Assuntos Farmacêuticos -> Inquérito 

English is not the official language in Macau, so the website will be hard for those who do not understand Chinese or Portuguese.

As an American citizen, you can visit Macau without the need to obtain a visa beforehand.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry that the above weblink is not working. 

You will need to Google Macau Servicos de Saude, then you will enter the website of the Macau's government health service website.

If you then choose the Portuguese language site (top right hand corner), you will see a blue toolbar. Go to the second tap (S.S.), pick the second option and then from the menu on the right hand side, you will need to choose -> Departamento dos Assuntos Farmacêuticos -> Inquérito which you will then see 'Information of Medicines Existing in The Market of R.A.E.M' below. You can search the Macau registered medicine database.

As English is not the official language in Macau, there is no English version of this website.


----------



## Susanmarie44 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks, I found the data base and got no results for methazolamide, the medication I take, or Diamox, the only other oral drug used to treat glaucoma, which is odd. I tried Lipitor and it listed five results so the system appeared to be working. Never imagined it would be so hard to get this information, but I'll keep trying. Thanks again for taking the time to help.


----------

